# Bookmark support for book samples? (small issue really)



## richardhartnollUK (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi all. I got given a kindle paperwhite as a gift as I'd been using my Ipad to read my kindle books for the longest time. One thing I love is the ability to bookmark pages, even when I download a sample of a book (on the Ipad app)

However, I've noticed that I cannot figure out how to bookmark pages on sample books on the kindle device itself. I tried again to bookmark pages on the Ipad app and iPhone app (for book samples) .....but alas, not the kindle device itself. Has anyone else noticed this?

Thanks

P.s, apart from that, I'm moving my kindle very much


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . you can bookmark in a book, but it doesn't work if it's a sample?  I've never noticed that . . . . but, then, I don't get samples very often.  Weird.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just tried to set a bookmark in a sample on my Oasis2 and the menu option for bookmarks is grayed out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I just tried to set a bookmark in a sample on my Oasis2 and the menu option for bookmarks is grayed out.


I guess it's a feature then, and not a bug.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, they want to give you another reason to buy the full book. Or maybe they haven't worked out a way for the bookmarks to transfer when you buy the book.

Laboriously typed on my tablet.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a ‘feature’ of the Kindle (which also does not allow you to create highlights or notes).

But on Kindle for iOS (I assume Fire and Android too), you can annotate samples, and these sync between devices as expected (except for Kindle).

It is a bit strange, because Samples are part of your Library and if you purchase, you don’t even lose your reading place. Surely it is possible, and I think it might have even worked in a previous firmware version.

I would report it as a bug, but I almost never download samples (except to investigate questions like this).

Another thing that does not work with Samples is that you cannot read to the end of the book! Useless!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, learn something new after all these years. I don't read samples, like at all. I use them mostly as placeholders if that to put in folders like when I get a rec. Most times they just go on a wishlist though as not to clog up my kindle. 

So in 10 years of reading kindle books, I had no idea you couldn't bookmark samples.  
I do use bookmarking in my books so i would have noticed it. That is if I was a person that reads samples, which i am not.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I do think this is what we call in software a *regression*. Something that used to work, and some update broke it. Older Kindles would let you annotate but did not preserve those if you bought the book. The seamless purchase option got introduced awhile back, at that time I think annotations were still possible and got migrated, then they added samples to Cloud and somewhere after that it regressed (but only for Kindle). So it has not been ten years. They should just fix it.

Yes, I used to use Samples as a wish list, but never actually read any of them. Now I just add them to one of my several Wish Lists and forget about them for the most part, but do go through them every once in awhile to check for price drops, delete things I am not interested in any more, or see which I can borrow from my libraries via Overdrive (this seems to be around half of them). Speaking of regression, wish lists no longer have filter for price drops, and a redesign broke eReaderIQs web scraper so their wish list integration does not work any more either.


----------

